# advice on kyoga set up



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

How should I go about setting up their tank? I'm doing a species tank and would like them to feel at home as much add possible..... Any ideas?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Yu'll have to put few stones but plenty of plants(Anubias, Cryptocorines,) the harder the leafes are, the better, some very fine sand and a good water quality.The aim is to have plenty of hideouts where the females can retreat if the male is too harassing. 
xris


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

SO i do need rocks in there then like little caves.....i was told to just put flat river rocks on the bottem because they are free swimmers.....any thoughts on that?


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

how many rocks? *** seen all kinds of tanks with them in it but im doing a species tank not a mixed tank. i want a set up for just them and no other kinds of fish


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Ratbones, very few rocks(one pile in a corner), their habitat is the open water and the papyrus fringes where plants are in great number.
xris


----------

